# Schoenberg, Berg, Webern



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

What are the best, most famous, most classic, most highly regarded recordings of the string quartets of the 2nd Vienna School? And what are your favorite recordings? 

I'm particularly interested in the string quartets, to the recordings of which there is no thread yet dedicated (to the best of my knowledge). But you know, I would not exactly mind your mentioning any particularly great recording of their music!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know about the most famous, but personally, I like the Leipzig Quartet's recording of the Schoenberg quartets. I also just discovered the Fred Sherry Quartet's recording of 3 and 4 on Naxos. 

As far as Webern, I like the Emerson Quartet's recordings of Webern's quartets in Boulez's Webern series. They take off their lab coats and play with expression. There's an out of print recording which is also very good with the Schoenberg Ensemble in the Choir Works CD featuring Dorothy Dorow. I haven't delved much into Berg, so I can't say much about that. 

Personally, the La Salle Quartet hasn't done much for me, but others think it's wonderful.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the LaSalle Quartet box set (5LPs) and I am very happy with it. 
Highly regarded for sure, according to the various awards...
It has been released as a 4CD set as well.










I am not aware of any other complete set.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Schoenberg - Upshaw/Arditti Quartet
Berg - Schoenberg Quartet
Webern - Artis Quartett Wien


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I enjoy the New Vienna Quartet and and the Schoenberg Quartet in Schoenberg over the LaSalle. I find they play with more expression.

I relish both the LaSalle and the Alban Berg Quartet versions of the Lyric Suite.

For Webern, the Emersons do a great job, far better than the Julliards on Boulez's other set.

Is there an "Anton Webern Quartet" yet? It should be formed if there isn't!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I concur with the advocates of the LaSalle, Artis, Emerson and Arditti Quartets above, but my introduction to Webern's string quartets (and still a favourite) was the Quartetto Italiano.










If Zemlinsky counts too (perhaps for his 3rd and 4th quartets?) then the Escher String Quartet's recent releases are incisive.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

I like Berg's String Quartet, Op. 3 and I've got two versions of it: one by the much-heralded LaSalle Quartet (see above) and another by the Kohon Quartet of NYU on Turnabout. (I posted a picture of the latter lp in the "TurnaboutVox Is Fair Play" thread--Post #70 to be exact.)


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for creating this thread, science! I was considering creating a very similar one a few days ago. Now I don't have to.

Great suggestions so far. There's a recording of Schoenberg's String Quartet in D Minor (Opus 7) that comes coupled with Zemlinsky's, at my local Half-Price books. If it's still there tomorrow, I won't pass up on it again!


----------

